# 2 mo old lamb with majorly runny nose



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

I just went out this morning to check on the animals and noticed one of my lambs with a majorly runny nose. It sneezes alot and stands with head down. It's so bad that I thought it was foaming at the mouth from a distance. Caught him and realized it's just really runny nose. I'm thinking that I should give him antibiotics? What do ya'll think? I'm not gonna do anything til I get some feedback.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Come you pros I would like to hear the answer too. good luck desertshi!


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks!  Hoping it's nothing major....anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Is he running a temperature? Eating? Moving around with ease and vigor? If he isn't in top spot, I'd give him something. You don't have much time with lambs.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Nose bots or infection...Ivermectin and/or antibiotic, standing with head down doesn't sound good, I wouldn't wait.

~Deb


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Me neither - I'd give him antibiotic pronto. I'm thinking pneumonia. My adult ram did the same thing a couple weeks ago, only toss in heavy breathing along with these symptoms. I gave him Biomycin, with a second shot in 3 days. He was better by the next morning. 
Lisa
http://somerhillfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

Gave him a 1 ml of teramyacin yesterday afternoon. He weighs 12 Ibs. Seems to be doing better today. Definantly eating, no outright wet snot on his nose. Lots of dried though. Should I give him another shot?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Does he have a fever? You can use antihistamines too. Could be he got a nose full of something in mums hay. I'd repeat the shot, you should follow up as directed on the bottle unless its causing problems.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

desertshi said:


> Gave him a 1 ml of teramyacin yesterday afternoon. He weighs 12 Ibs. Seems to be doing better today. Definantly eating, no outright wet snot on his nose. Lots of dried though. Should I give him another shot?


Are you sure about his weight, seems very small for a 2 month old lamb ?

Glad to hear he is feeling better, I would give him a second dose.

~Deb


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> He weighs 12 Ibs


I've had lambs that weighed more than that at birth


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Does seem light in retrospec.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Depends on the breed of sheep.

The lambs I had depending on the breed and ewe... 2 to 4 lbs new born weight. 
My Dad's commercial Suffolk were a lot heavier.


----------

